

 Google’s programming language, Go, gets a big speed boost - macco
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/05/googles-programming-language-go-gets-a-big-speed-boost/

======
pyvek
I do not mean to flame or anything but why is ARS's article upvoted to front
page when we already have one [1] on the same topic with 250+ comments? It
doesn't even provide any additional information. I have seen a similar trend
with a lot of topics.

[1] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5701630>

~~~
sigzero
Because it is Go! No other reason is needed apparently.

~~~
Jtsummers
Actually it's not. Go! is a totally different language.

But more on topic. This has happened ever since I first started frequenting
this site in 2009 (2008?). People upvote links that interest them almost
without regard to whether it's already on the frontpage. Personally, I like
it. When the first article on topic A gets posted and you get 300 comments, it
becomes unwieldy to join in the conversation. The other discussions tend to
focus on other issues with topic A or are simply easier to join in on since
there are fewer comments overall.

~~~
brazzy
I once saw the entire HN homepage consist of articles about a single topic.

Can you gess which one?

~~~
Hovertruck
Steve Jobs' death.

~~~
brazzy
Bingo!

------
dnesteruk
Has anyone outside Google used Go for any major commercial development? Are
there any success stories out there to read up on?

~~~
fabriceleal
What about "disaster" stories or rants? I find the lack of rants on Go
disturbing.

~~~
venomsnake
Here is a rant from me ... there is no effortless way to put mysql results
into map [string]interface{} (equivalent to mysql_fetch_assoc) with built in
typing. You get []byte and have to cast and scan everything yourself. Also go
is hard to serach for in google and google groups where golang nuts are - they
are as pleasurable for searching and finding info as a kick in the balls.

Apart from that the language is very solid and has some nice decisions made
about it.

~~~
btipling
Someone could build decent ORM for Go. It's not really the language's job to
build this.

